# diabetes and creatine?



## cwimer11 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey i was just wondering about the effects creatine has on diabetes? If it is healthy? If it negatively effects blood glucose? Also curious about Nitric Oxide pills and what exactly they will help with? thank you in advance


----------



## njc (Nov 1, 2007)

i wouldnt think it would effect blood glucose at all provided its not one of the sugar loaded creatine supps.  Then again I'm not an expert either.


----------



## jakedrob (Dec 3, 2007)

*here u go...*



cwimer11 said:


> Hey i was just wondering about the effects creatine has on diabetes? If it is healthy? If it negatively effects blood glucose? Also curious about Nitric Oxide pills and what exactly they will help with? thank you in advance



I have been diabetic (type1) for over 10 years and have taken most every legal drink, pill, shake etc....

If you are talking about taking pure Creatine Monohydrate, which is what I would recommend for a diabetic starting out mix it with water....it will taste like you are drinking sand but it get the jump done.  

A NO, such as NO-Xplode or Superpump 250 will raise sugar levels.....I recommed taking Universal Nutrition's Animal Pump or Nitrix (BSN)...has the NO but is in pill form.  You may already know its not the creatine or the NO (which is BCAA) that mess up your blood sugar, it the the fillers they use to make a drink taste good.

Of course, I take no responsiblity for your Hyperglycmia but do not think it will effect you if taken in the way I have described.

any more questions feel free to write me at jakedrob@gmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2007)

just go with a straight Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE) capsule product, no sugars necessary for absorption.


----------



## ethericgiant (Dec 5, 2007)

As a diabetic, you probably are, or at some point in your life will have a problem with water retention.  Creatine can be a slippery slope if used incorrectly for everybody, much less a person in your condition.  Use creatine ethyl ester like Prince suggests, pre workout.  *Stay away from creatine monohydrate* as it will more likely cause you to retain water.  

NOTE:::  when you start using creatine, you will need to start drinking almost twice as much water as you are now.  The presence of creatine supplementation in the body mimics the same response as sodium.  This will stress out your thyroid and adrenals and cause you to become imbalanced hormonally (especially as a diabetic because your hormonal glands are already overburdened).  When those glands become stressed they secrete an acid that is actually toxic to the body and can cause you to feel very lethargic.  It's your body's way of trying to tell you to take it easy.  Prevent this from happening by drinking your bodyweight in ounces of water a day.  Loose weight, gain muscle, use less insulin and feel great.  Best of luck to you!


----------

